# 69 GTO Ground Locations



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am having trouble with my fuel, and oil pressure gauge jumping when the turn signals are flashing or anytime there is a sudden change in the electrical load, like when you turn the headlights on. The turn signals flash kind of fast also. Everything works, just the jumping issue for the most part.

I am assuming I probably have a ground (or lack of good ground) problem. I ordered a laminated wiring diagram but it does not show where all the ground points are. I have seen the strap from the inner fender to the frame and the engine to the firewall, of course the main battery ground. Can anybody tell me where the ground points and locations are. Especially anything that would relate to the instrument cluster to ground.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

MAP:

I was having some electrical issues the past few days, and I just solved the problems today. 

In my humble, untested, inexperienced opinion, I don't think you can have too many grounds. I bought all new front blinker housings, and rear tail housings, and was still having ground problems. I grounded all 4 of the housings, as well as the engine block to the inner fender, and my problems were magically solved.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There should be ground straps from the rear of the passenger side head to the firewall, from the inner fender to the frame (sorry for I forget which side right now). There are several ground straps (they look like 1/4" wide metal bands) on the back side of the instrument panel. The panel itself grounds through the large bolts at the front lower corners near the doors (so if you've painted heavily at these points it can cause problems). If you're missing the ground strap from the cylinder head, the engine will ground through the shifter cable on automatic cars, which will cook the cable and cause it to sieze up in the jacket in pretty short order. There are also ground strip connectors in the rear taillight housings.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Both these fine gentlemen are absolutely correct. I've had to install multiple extra grounds on my car from nose to tail literally to correct dim and/inoperable lights and gauges. 

I've worked on a lot of 60's and early 70's cars and the wiring in them is getting old and brittle. The big luxury cars and the ones with lots of options are the worst. A new harness would be nice and eventually should be on my list to rewire the entire car. Especially the tail lights and front harness. Thank goodness for places like M&H Electric and others.

Imagine how the restorers and hot rodders of the future will deal with all the wiring and computers on todays cars 40 or 50 years from now :banghead:.....If they don't outright ban cars :reddevil:


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I was thinking about adding additional grounds and cleaning the connection points of the existing grounds. Everything on the car works with exception of the jumping gauges. I am suspecting that my main problem is with the panel grounds. I will have to get back there and see what is going on.

Thanks again


----------

